# Le Mans 24 Hr Motorcycle Endurance Race 24-25 Sept 2011



## Biffy (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, Has anyone attended the Le Mans Race Circuit for the motorcycle endurance event and stayed there in a motorhome? I know that it will be noisy and "full on" with the fairground and bikes being revved all night, but is there any provision for motorhome owners? I can't find out from the circuit itself. It looks like you can pitch a tent within the circuit. I would prefer a frank response. If you don't think it would be appropriate to stay on circuit or it's not the done thing at the motorcycle event please let me know. I am aware of a campsite called "Le Pontremain" that is about 6 miles away from the circuit. We tow a car so could drive there if necessary. Has anyone any knowledge of the site? Any suggestions or general advice would be appreciated.

Many Thanks


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I`ve only done the car event, about 10 times, there`s loads of parking within the circuit, give you an idea if you look in 24 heures de mans site,


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

My DH has gone on a bike and wants to go again with the Motorhome (after the Bol D'or in April) so he must know/think that it'd be fine. I'll ask him when he comes back from UK tomorrow. I know that they camped and people had gazebos and lots of tents linked up, so space wouldnt be an issue and I remember him saying people were sleeping in vans and families were there. TBH I'd imagine its more a case of one person drives with a MH and the others appear on bikes and they all doss down in the MH, use it for cooking etc...

The Bol D'or (magny cours) has a specific motorhome car park and with the french loving camping cars i'd think le mans would be similar


----------



## markiemark (Jul 25, 2010)

I follow motogp events around europe. Le mans is excellent,
Best to try and camp in garage vert, relatively flat, the marshalls
are brilliant regarding security, super clean showers and toilet blocks if you need them, you really don`t want to be driving back and forth,
Park and enjoy


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have done the Bol twice at Paul Ricard and three times at Magny Cours all on the bike. I have seen camping cars as they call them away from the general biker camping areas . The Le Mans 24hr should be similar.On the link i have posted it mentions a 7 x 5 vehicle camping space and suggests if you have a vehicle longer than 5 metres then buy another 5 metre space. By the way i did not know that they had switched the dates for both events around so thanks for the heads up. Chasper

http://www.lemansrace.com/deptcontent/24hrs-moto-tickets/31


----------



## Biffy (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank's for that folks. I think the consensus is that it should be OK to go there in the motorhome. Just one further query though. We have a dog that will be travelling with us. Do they allow pets into the Le Mans camping areas?


----------



## markiemark (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, seen several dogs sleeping under campers, so won`t be a problem.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

We have booked our tickets for this race!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep we are at karting nord arrive Thursday hope to meet you all there, if there are a few people attending I'll set up an informal meet if there is an interest..... We might just get on a 7mtr pitch... :roll:


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

am contemplating. how did u get your camping sorted pls. will look at site tonight andask dh if were going


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

these are the people I used hope it helps you.....

http://www.tickets-2-u.com/pages/default.aspx?pageID=4640


----------

